# Burleigh Brewing?



## Zizzle (13/8/07)

SWMBO told me that she met someone who worked at a local brewery today. She was not amused at my disbelief.

A quick google says I was wrong of course:

http://www.burleighbrewing.com.au


Who's up for the brewery tour on Saturday? Rosco? I'm sure Brad will be with me.


----------



## Ross (13/8/07)

Zizzle said:


> SWMBO told me that she met someone who worked at a local brewery today. She was not amused at my disbelief.
> 
> A quick google says I was wrong of course:
> 
> ...



Zizzle,

Our brew club is arranging a tour shortly, but let us know what you guys are doing & I could well join you.
It's run by Brennan Fielding, who ran the Oxford 152 before its demise. Had some of their bottles yesterday; pretty much a copy of the beers he used to make.

Cheers Ross


----------



## microbe (13/8/07)

And they're giving free entry into a draw to be a "Burleigh Brewer" for a day

Grain to Glass promo



> If you are 18 years of age or older, enter your contact details for a chance to be selected to brew with the BB brewing team and then return to the Brewery Lounge with 9 of your friends to enjoy the beer that you helped to create! You and your group will enjoy an exclusive beer tasting session under the guidance of the Burleigh Brewing Company brewmaster.



_*EDIT* - Added Quote_


----------



## Screwtop (13/8/07)

Duke land is only a few K from a new business venture of ours on the Gold Coast, emailled Brennan to see when he is open, Brewery is an an industrial area and only open Fri and Sat afternoon. Intend visiting next time we're down on business. Some bottlo's on the coast are carrying Dukes Beers.

Screwy


----------



## Zizzle (13/8/07)

OK, just signed up for this Saturday 3pm: Brad & Carina, Nick, Yo & I are going so far. Fun for the whole family :beer: 

Anyone who can make it, sign up and come along too. :beerbang: 

http://www.burleighbrewing.com.au/index.ph...rs-and-tastings


----------



## WildaYeast (13/8/07)

Bummer  My son's birthday party on Saturday and, since it's not his 18th, I'll be elsewhere. Good find Zizzle; I'd have made the mistake of arguing with your wife as well. Will hopefully be able to make a future tour, tagging along with Ross or Michael.


----------



## OLD DOG (14/8/07)

I went there Friday afternoon last week with couple of mates and tasted all of their beers. 
VERY NICE beer and fantastic set up
The Pale ale was our favourite. 
Hospitality was great and beers well priced too. 
We had a chat to Grant (one of the brewers ) and he was happy to spend some time plugging their product and having a chat about homebrewing too. 
A great place for a session especially overlooking part of the brewery I highly recommend checking it out. 
It is just off the highway Ready creek Rd exit

PS: they open there bar between 3-6pm on Friday afternoons. 

regards old dog


----------



## ozpowell (14/8/07)

I'm keen to tag along. I'd better do the right thing and check with SWMBO tonight  and will sign up on their web site.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## ozpowell (14/8/07)

ozpowell said:


> I'm keen to tag along. I'd better do the right thing and check with SWMBO tonight  and will sign up on their web site.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael



I'm in :beer: 

Looking forward to meeting some other SEQ brewers on Saturday!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Zizzle (14/8/07)

Excellent. That makes at least 8 of us. Should be a good arvo.


----------



## microbe (14/8/07)

I've just registered also. Hope you don't mind a newcomer tagging along.

cheers,

microbe


----------



## Zizzle (15/8/07)

Good to hear. The more the merrier. :chug:


----------



## ozpowell (16/8/07)

Couldn't resist. Just bought 2 six-packs of Duke's to give myself a little taste of what to expect on Saturday (all in the name of research, of course  ).

I bought the Pale Ale and the Lager - both very approachable beers. I suspect the IBU levels are not going to be to the liking of your average XXXX/VB lover, but I'm loving the fact we finally have a locally brewed alternative that actually offers something different. I haven't tried their mid-strength offering, but I suspect that one might be targetted at the aforementioned beer drinkers.

See ya Saturday!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Jye (18/8/07)

Chad happened to pickup a couple of their bottles the other day and Ive got to say I was expecting big things from Brennan now that he is in his own brewery. I found the pale ale to be very subdued and nothing like the oxford 152, this one was lacking a lot of the hop character I was hoping for  The lager was also disappointing as I got a big hit of diacetyl. 

Im sure these are just teething problems and will definitely give them another go as I loved the oxford beers.


----------



## microbe (19/8/07)

Went on the tour yesterday and it was a good way to spend a couple of hours. Being a Kits & Bits brewer & at my first brewery tour I enjoyed the insight into brewing from scratch. Brennan was good value, fielding some questions I am sure he didn't expect from a usual crowd of Saturday afternoon punters. Peta (sp?) was also a great host at the end of the tour and had good information about the business side of operations. The beer was, to my (uneducated) palate, fresh and tasty but not too 'outside the square' in terms of recipe. This, IMHO, is not unexpected from a brewery just one month into production. The Premium Lager didn't really stand out for me, but I enjoyed the Mid-strength, and the Pale Ale had a nice hop taste. I look forward to the seasonal or one-off special brews that could be coming from this brewery in the future. The bad (or good) news is the distribution is and will always be limited by geography.

I enjoyed meeting some of you from AHB in person and hopefully I can join a brew-day or swap sometime soon. Thanks to Zizzle for bringing this to our attention.

Cheers,

microbe

_Edit - take the tasting comments with more than a grain of salt. I probably don't know what I'm talking about_


----------



## Zizzle (19/8/07)

Nup, I think you're right on the money there mate.

It makes sense to make beers to appeal to the widest range of palettes when starting up. Let's face it the Aussie beer taste is pretty underdeveloped.

But it sounds like it will be a success so hopefully we will see some more interesting beers soon.

Good to meet you guys.


----------



## ozpowell (19/8/07)

microbe said:


> Went on the tour yesterday and it was a good way to spend a couple of hours. Being a Kits & Bits brewer & at my first brewery tour I enjoyed the insight into brewing from scratch. Brennan was good value, fielding some questions I am sure he didn't expect from a usual crowd of Saturday afternoon punters. Peta (sp?) was also a great host at the end of the tour and had good information about the business side of operations. The beer was, to my (uneducated) palate, fresh and tasty but not too 'outside the square' in terms of recipe. This, IMHO, is not unexpected from a brewery just one month into production. The Premium Lager didn't really stand out for me, but I enjoyed the Mid-strength, and the Pale Ale had a nice hop taste. I look forward to the seasonal or one-off special brews that could be coming from this brewery in the future. The bad (or good) news is the distribution is and will always be limited by geography.
> 
> I enjoyed meeting some of you from AHB in person and hopefully I can join a brew-day or swap sometime soon. Thanks to Zizzle for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> ...



Yeah - great afternoon. Just wish my missus didn't forget to pick me up afterwards. Malicious act or accident? I guess I'll have to give her the benefit of the doubt <_< .

Nice also to put a few faces to some of the AHB names.

I'm keen for the odd Friday arvo session at the brewery if anyone else is up for it - gotta support our local!

Looking forward to seeing what Brennan comes up with as he expands his range of beers. Especially his promised seasonals if they're anything like the seasonals the US microbrewers create.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## sqyre (19/8/07)

Dammit... :angry: 

why do i always find these posts for trips out after they happen....????

Gee... you miss a day checking the posts and you miss out...

oh well... next time maybe throw out a Brewerhood email Z-man...

its all good.. maybe next time...  

Sqyre...


----------



## Chad (22/8/07)

Jye said:


> Chad happened to pickup a couple of their bottles the other day and Ive got to say I was expecting big things from Brennan now that he is in his own brewery. I found the pale ale to be very subdued and nothing like the oxford 152, this one was lacking a lot of the hop character I was hoping for  The lager was also disappointing as I got a big hit of diacetyl.


Unlike the European-style Lager we tried the other night which obviously had something wrong with it, the regular Lager was really clean. It is similar to a macro Australian lager just with a bit more body, but not too much more.

I agree the Pale Ale was very mild. I think if hops were nudged up just a little bit more, it would be great.


----------



## Screwtop (22/8/07)

Latest News:




> Be sure to tune in to the NRL Footy Show on Thursday night, 23 August on Channel 9 to see Josh Graham, Mark Minichiello and Daniel Conn from the Gold Coast Titans got their gear off for a cause - at the brewery!
> 
> The guys were at the brewery on Saturday for a photo shoot that will form part of a calendar full of sexy Australian footy players, being put together to raise funds for the McGrath Foundation. The shoot itself will be featured on the NRL Footy Show on Thursday night - and the calendar will be launched in late September.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozpowell (25/8/07)

Popped in yesterday afternoon for an hour. Brennan was just finishing up a batch of Pale Ale. He had two off-siders working for him cleaning up. I didn't envy the guy who was tasked with cleaning out the lauter tun - hot work, but at least it probably smelt good in there.  

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Jye (10/10/07)

I came across this on the greenboard here. Its a pic of thin film boiling and evaporation, the same method used in the kettle at BB company. Just thought it was interesting because I was thinking while on the tour what it would look like in action.


----------



## Plastic Man (29/10/07)

Spent a week with the family on holiday at Palm Beach 2 weeks back.

After a week of theme parks (for the kids) and shopping (for the wife) I finally managed to sneak away for a few hours to the Brewery on Fri arvo.

I was very impressed. The Pale Ale was definatley my favourite and what was meant to be a quick 3 glass tasting session grew to about 7. 

A great few hours and even though it was not the official Sat tour, Brennan gave me a quick look over the brewery and fermentors. It's quite a set up !!!

Great beer and great hosts. Definatley a must do if your in the area.:icon_cheers:


----------



## Trough Lolly (29/10/07)

Excellent - an even better reason to visit the mother in law at Burleigh Heads!!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Screwtop (15/2/08)

15 Hr shifts be stuffed, I'm taking a couple of hours off and legging it over to Burleigh Brewing NOW to swamp a few down. Maybe I'll run into some GC brewers, will be there till 6pm.

Screwy


----------



## scott_penno (29/4/09)

These guys seem to have a monthly 'bash' - details here. Don't suppose any locals are heading down on Friday night?...

sap.


----------

